# Anyone having problems getting parts from- Less Time?



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

I have been waiting on my son's parts for 2 months & nothing.... I saw that he was doing good work & quick turn around... I know he started because he sent me a picture & it look good.. He said they were in the mail twice.. Nothing.. He don't reply to 90% of my texts... When I do. I get a lot of sorry's... I haven't acted stupid with him or got crazy.... He is a real cool guy... But has turn into a bad business man.. This is my son's ride. Not mine.... He keeps asking for his parts. What would you tell your kid? .I just wanted to know if I'm not the only one?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

that sux Im sure he will come through tell ur kid they are hand made parts and patients is key to building something good luck man


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

dam that suck mike, i havent heard anything from thomas usually see him on facebook now he just doesnt get on very much..hope u get your son stuff soon...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Same here still waiting


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> that sux Im sure he will come through tell ur kid they are hand made parts and patients is key to building something good luck man


It kind of hard to tell a 4 year to be patient. Especially when I got his parts back from the engraver(& chrome plated) I sent out May 1st & got them back today... My kid is very smart & knows his parts were sent out to be engraved after..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> dam that suck mike, i havent heard anything from thomas usually see him on facebook now he just doesnt get on very much..hope u get your son stuff soon...


Thanks weezy. It's just holding my son's bike up...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> Same here still waiting


Did you pay in full? I did..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I hope everything works out for you bro


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> I hope everything works out for you bro


Thanks bro.. You built bikes for your kids.. What would you do?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

78mc said:


> Did you pay in full? I did..


that were u messed up, i payed in full to get my frame done in 3d took me a yr and 3 months to get my cousin frame back mr3d avoided my texts and calls and the frame still wasnt finish ,lesson learn never pay anyone in full they lose intrest cause there no money coming in after that


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Yup I payed in full


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> that were u messed up, i payed in full to get my frame done in 3d took me a yr and 3 months to get my cousin frame back mr3d avoided my texts and calls and the frame still wasnt finish ,lesson learn never pay anyone in full they lose intrest cause there no money coming in after that


I know.. & I never pay in full. Remember you having a hard time getting your frame back.. Your right.. Lesson learn....


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> Yup I payed in full


So there was 2 of us!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Yup lesson learn


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> Yup lesson learn


SMH...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78mc said:


> Thanks bro.. You built bikes for your kids.. What would you do?


 like I say don't take kindness for weakness but if you mess will my kids I don't give a fuck who u are or who you roll with everyone can be touched


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> like I say don't take kindness for weakness but if you mess will my kids I don't give a fuck who u are or who you roll with everyone can be touched


I feel you... My son called me & ask me if I got his parts back from the engraver? I said yes.. He said what about my other parts that are getting made? It's taking long...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Damn that sucks mike, i hope he gets at u soon
Ur lil one is excited about it and he doesnt deserve to be dissappointed im sure he earned those parts and its just not fair


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78mc said:


> I feel you... My son called me & ask me if I got his parts back from the engraver? I said yes.. He said what about my other parts that are getting made? It's taking long...


Have you got a chance to talk to him


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ware my dam parts .............


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> Damn that sucks mike, i hope he gets at u soon
> Ur lil one is excited about it and he doesnt deserve to be dissappointed im sure he earned those parts and its just not fair


I know... Also I know you are from the same club. But this has nothing to do with Good Times. I want everyone from Good Times to know this.. I don't have problem with you guys..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Yes


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> Have you got a chance to talk to him


He don't answer.. Just text...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

78mc said:


> I know... Also I know you are from the same club. But this has nothing to do with Good Times. I want everyone from Good Times to know this.. I don't have problem with you guys..


No problem bro i understand that
I just hope u get an answer soon!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> No problem bro i understand that
> I just hope u get an answer soon!


Hope so..


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> :thumbsdown:


I know...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

78mc said:


> I know...


Hope He Gets Back To You Soon.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Sorry to hear that one of the reasons why I stick to the same people I always worked with mike linville or Mannys bike shop same engraver same plater painter ect... I don't care if the next guy is doing stuff at half price, its hard for me to buy or have stuff made from other fabricators for tht reason. I might pay more but at the end I know what I'm getting good luck in getting your parts


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

78mc said:


> I feel you... My son called me & ask me if I got his parts back from the engraver? I said yes.. He said what about my other parts that are getting made? It's taking long...


Side note: for your sons age, he sounds like a lowrider for life. Props to those good father figures out there.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Just to let everyone know. I called lesstime and left him a voicemail. He's usually pretty good about calling people back but the call went straight to voicemail.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Hope He Gets Back To You Soon.


Thanks Rich...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78mc said:


> He don't answer.. Just text...


Well I hope everything works out


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Hope He Gets Back To You Soon.


I hope so too...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

ripsta85 said:


> Sorry to hear that one of the reasons why I stick to the same people I always worked with mike linville or Mannys bike shop same engraver same plater painter ect... I don't care if the next guy is doing stuff at half price, its hard for me to buy or have stuff made from other fabricators for tht reason. I might pay more but at the end I know what I'm getting good luck in getting your parts


I don't mind paying a little more.. I just saw that he was getting work done.. So told myself why not? But lesson learn..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> Side note: for your sons age, he sounds like a lowrider for life. Props to those good father figures out there.


I think he is... This week it's been 4 years since his first car show he entered. He was only 6 months. He has never came home without a award. Not bad for a 4 year old & 3rd gen of Lowriding in the family...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> Well I hope everything works out


Thanks bro..


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Weres less time


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good topic


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Good topic


I was waiting for that....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78mc said:


> I was waiting for that....


X2 lol


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Pipe drunk maybe


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Just to let everyone know. I called lesstime and left him a voicemail. He's usually pretty good about calling people back but the call went straight to voicemail.


 SEE... NOTHING... :facepalm::thumbsdown:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

dang maybe he knew this was going to happen thats why he no ware to be found


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> dang maybe he knew this was going to happen thats why he no ware to be found


I think we are going to have cut our lost's.. & Find someone else..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yup ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

but in vegas i wont for get


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> but in vegas i wont for get


 hno:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> but in vegas i wont for get


I don't think he will show up to Vegas...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

true


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

78mc said:


> SEE... NOTHING... :facepalm::thumbsdown:


I have his wife's number. I will call her when I get off work and see if her number still works.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I have his wife's number. I call her when i need service :boink:


:shocked:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i just hope noting bad happen to him thou ...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

There is no need to talk about his wife, family or club... Nothing to do with them...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

78mc said:


> There is no need to talk about his wife, family or club... Nothing to do with them...


X2


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

damn all this makes me happy that I got my sprocket from him.. sorry to hear you guys having trouble


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

yeah agree not cool bringing family or clubs into the picture when it is one person. Raul if you have her number I would say try calling to see he is atleast OK. I know he said something about working two jobs now, so maybe just been super busy. 
sucks when someone is hired to do something and they take Forever to get it done or even reply back to you
(myself included. sorry Mikey) but sometimes shit happens. if I hear anything I will let you all know as well. 
but for fuck sake don't make a one man problem into a family deal. 
just saying.

less hope you are alright dude.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No answer on the wife's phone or anything.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> No answer on the wife's phone or anything.


 im just wondering how come your getting into


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Hes helping a club member out...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> Hes helping a club member out...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

Fuck all that. I couldn't get ahold of him last year, and I involved any person I could think of. Sometimes its gotta get a lil messy, so shit gets done. And personally, I've had people do it to me too, and shit got done. All's fair game.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> Fuck all that. I couldn't get ahold of him last year, and I involved any person I could think of. Sometimes its gotta get a lil messy, so shit gets done. And personally, I've had people do it to me too, and shit got done. All's fair game.


 you got a point


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yup he dose


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> Hes helping a club member out...


Yup, that and lesstime is cool and its not like him to not communicate for this long. Something bad must have happened.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Yup, that and lesstime is cool and its not like him to not communicate for this long. Something bad must have happened.


thats wat im thinking


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Yup, that and lesstime is cool and its not like him to not communicate for this long. Something bad must have happened.


 he used to hit me up every other day an now I aint talked to him for over a month


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just talked to lesstime. He says he's fine but he doesn't have Internet. He is going through some tough times but he said everyones parts are on their way.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I just talked to lesstime. He says he's fine but he doesn't have Internet. He is going through some tough times but he said everyones parts are on their way.


I just want my cash back..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Still haven't got my cash back.. Not even a text..,


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

78mc said:


> Still haven't got my cash back.. Not even a text..,


Hey Mike.If He's Having Tough Times.It Dont Look Like Your Getting Your Feria Anytime Soon.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

I talk to his wife yesterday the parts have been ship she did it her self ......


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> I talk to his wife yesterday the parts have been ship she did it her self ......


There You Go Mike.No Feria But Atleast Your Getting The Parts..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

When I see it? I'll believe it... I'm over being BS...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Talk is cheap..


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

78mc said:


> Talk is cheap..


You Got That Right.Now These Days A Persons Word Means Nothing.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> You Got That Right.Now These Days A Persons Word Means Nothing.


Tell me about it....


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Got my son's parts... I could have made some better by hand...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

78mc said:


> Got my son's parts... I could have made some better by hand...


Daaaammmmmmm.....that bad


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

I wish was home to up load pictures... Who knows me. Text me.. I'll send you pictures..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Lil Spanks said:


> Daaaammmmmmm.....that bad


I think so.. You would have to see them...


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

78mc said:


> Got my son's parts... I could have made some better by hand...


Pics :shocked:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

hope he didn't charge you a lot


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> hope he didn't charge you a lot


I don't so... But my son saw them & said those are not mine...


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

:barf:


Wtf Them Look Like Shit !


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78mc said:


> I don't so... But my son saw them & said those are not mine...


 dam bro what were they supposed to be fender braces


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> dam bro what were they supposed to be fender braces


Yeah.. I'm thinking of sending them back..


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

oneofakind said:


>


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


..:barf:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Lil Spanks said:


>


:rofl:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Damn Mike I feel Bad.Hope Everything Works Out.


----------



## sgtsiko1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey who did this so i wont make the same mistake


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

sgtsiko1 said:


> Hey who did this so i wont make the same mistake


READ THE TOPIC...


----------



## sgtsiko1 (Jun 16, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> READ THE TOPIC...


yeah but no one really say who he is or what shop


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

It says on the title topic!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Damn Mike I feel Bad.Hope Everything Works Out.


It's Cool.. I'm just going somewhere else... This is holding the bike back... But I'll get the bike back out.. Put a smile back on my son's face... Because I'm a dad & this is what we do...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

78mc said:


> It's Cool.. I'm just going somewhere else... This is holding the bike back... But I'll get the bike back out.. Put a smile back on my son's face... Because I'm a dad & this is what we do...


i would of ask for my money back, well u can always use those braces for bbq tongs lol


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> i would of ask for my money back, well u can always use those braces for bbq tongs lol


I did ask for my money back... BBQ tongs!! LOL!!


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

Damn foo you got Tony hOe'd!


----------



## sgtsiko1 (Jun 16, 2012)

cone_weezy said:


> i would of ask for my money back, well u can always use those braces for bbq tongs lol


Hahahaha lmfao.....thats fucked up dough


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

LIL_GRIM said:


> Damn foo you got Tony hOe'd!


Tony? No one said his name...


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

78mc said:


> Tony? No one said his name...


 Foo took for ever to get you your part's, and when he finally got dem to you, they looked like a 2 year old cut dem with a butter knife. dat my friend is a Tony O move.


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

Dat shit look's about right. 
upload image online free <br>image upload no compression


----------



## Blackjack64 (Jun 10, 2013)

I know im new on the forums but, i went to a show on saturday here in idaho and from the parts that this guy has on his bikes to what you have is crap but from people i was talking too at the show this guy only has goodtimes bike club but hes going around claming he has the car club as well, which is disrespectful to goodtimes especally when you have cars that are rattle can painted with goodtimes plaques on them. very misleading. less time (thomas) is a bad person bad biz man.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

LIL_GRIM said:


> Dat shit look's about right.
> upload image online free <br>image upload no compression


. I remember those parts!! You started a topic on the parts.. That was messed up.. That wasn't cool... Did you find someone else to do the parts?


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Blackjack64 said:


> I know im new on the forums but, i went to a show on saturday here in idaho and from the parts that this guy has on his bikes to what you have is crap but from people i was talking too at the show this guy only has goodtimes bike club but hes going around claming he has the car club as well, which is disrespectful to goodtimes especally when you have cars that are rattle can painted with goodtimes plaques on them. very misleading. less time (thomas) is a bad person bad biz man.


. I'm sure his parts on his bikes look good... My son's parts look like [email protected] It's cool.. Everyone pays back for what wrong they do to people... As far as Good Times- that is another topic.. Not my biz.. But I'm sure some guys from his club will see what you wrote.. Some of them told me sorry about my son's parts..


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Blackjack64 said:


> I know im new on the forums but, i went to a show on saturday here in idaho and from the parts that this guy has on his bikes to what you have is crap but from people i was talking too at the show this guy only has goodtimes bike club but hes going around claming he has the car club as well, which is disrespectful to goodtimes especally when you have cars that are rattle can painted with goodtimes plaques on them. very misleading. less time (thomas) is a bad person bad biz man.


 damn not cool at all


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

78mc said:


> . I remember those parts!! You started a topic on the parts.. That was messed up.. That wasn't cool... Did you find someone else to do the parts?


 Naw that was not Grim, that was my club member DeweyG and yes he had Krazy Kutting do his part's after Tony's second hand shop job. Im sorry to hear about your son's part's though, btw here is how Dewey's part's came out. ````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Naw that was not Grim, that was my club member DeweyG and yes he had Krazy Kutting do his part's after Tony's second hand shop job. Im sorry to hear about your son's part's though, btw here is how Dewey's part's came out. ````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````





.........but first made a pit stop at JUSTDEEZines


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Naw that was not Grim, that was my club member DeweyG and yes he had Krazy Kutting do his part's after Tony's second hand shop job. Im sorry to hear about your son's part's though, btw here is how Dewey's part's came out. ````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````


Came out real nice... Beautiful work as always Deez...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

wtf is that


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> .........but first made a pit stop at JUSTDEEZines


 I'll be getting at you for some new design's for my trike soon Deez.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

EL RAIDER said:


> wtf is that


big foot


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> wtf is that


My son's foot prints... I could have done better by hand...


----------



## PAYAZO (Nov 14, 2011)

Same here waiting for parts


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

78mc call me I don't have long distance on my phone , clown mike call me also ,,,, payazo call me also ,,,,


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

PAYAZO said:


> Same here waiting for parts


How long have you been waiting?


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

lesstime said:


> 78mc call me I don't have long distance on my phone , clown mike call me also ,,,, payazo call me also ,,,,


I been calling & texting you.. You don't answer..


----------



## PAYAZO (Nov 14, 2011)

78mc said:


> How long have you been waiting?


bouth a month


----------



## PAYAZO (Nov 14, 2011)

78mc said:


> I been calling & texting you.. You don't answer..


x2


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

78mc said:


> I been calling & texting you.. You don't answer..


Thats Messed Up.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Talk to LessTime.. He said he is going to make some new parts for my son.. See what happens...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

78mc said:


> Talk to LessTime.. He said he is going to make some new parts for my son.. See what happens...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

So here is the up date. I talk to LessTime the middle of June.. He said sorry for everything & wanted to make things right.. I said I need the parts now. I need them for the LA show. He said give him a week.. Same BS!!! He finally text me to tell he might mail them on the July 3rd. Then this pasted Sunday he said that he might mail it this week.. I told him he BS me!!! He said he made me more parts our of the kindness of his heart... Kindness ? I has pay for them... It's not my fault they look like shit... I told him if I don't them by Wednesday ? Don't send shit.. Because this is all BULL SHIT!!! If you ask me he didn't make shit... So whoever want let him that I said HIS WORK IS SHIT!!! I COULD HAVE DONE BETTER BY HAND WITH MY GRIND & CUT OFF WHEEL... THANKS FOR LETTING MY KID DOWN ASSHOLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Dam sorry to hear bro


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

78mc said:


> So here is the up date. I talk to LessTime the middle of June.. He said sorry for everything & wanted to make things right.. I said I need the parts now. I need them for the LA show. He said give him a week.. Same BS!!! He finally text me to tell he might mail them on the July 3rd. Then this pasted Sunday he said that he might mail it this week.. I told him he BS me!!! He said he made me more parts our of the kindness of his heart... Kindness ? I has pay for them... It's not my fault they look like shit... I told him if I don't them by Wednesday ? Don't send shit.. Because this is all BULL SHIT!!! If you ask me he didn't make shit... So whoever want let him that I said HIS WORK IS SHIT!!! I COULD HAVE DONE BETTER BY HAND WITH MY GRIND & CUT OFF WHEEL... THANKS FOR LETTING MY KID DOWN ASSHOLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Dam !!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Well that just fuckin straight sucks bro.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

It's cool guys. What can I say? It is what it is...,


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

It took me over a year to get a trike kit from him and this is how it showed up


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

JAMES843 said:


> It took me over a year to get a trike kit from him and this is how it showed up


Dam!!! That sucks Bro!!!


----------



## Blackjack64 (Jun 10, 2013)

Is that trike kit complete? He sold a homie of mine a trike kit which was missing some hardware and refused to make it right stating it was my homies fault that the hardware was missing.


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

it was a used one


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

I Want Do No Buissness At All With That Sorry Ass Niqqa! :buttkick:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

:facepalm::thumbsdown::twak:


----------

